# 50 years of doorbell wire



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

@ 8v? sure


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I like the good old days when products were dated.. (50) years from now guys will be finding the left over material from today and not know the date..


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> I like the good old days when products were dated.. (50) years from now guys will be finding the left over material from today and not know the date..


You must not be looking too hard since almost every product made has a date code, or can be traced by date by its serial number. I have a bunch of older Andersen windows in my house that I needed parts for. I called Andersen and they told me exactly how old they were and what parts I needed. That applies to just about any product.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> You must not be looking too hard since almost every product made has a date code, or can be traced by date by its serial number. I have a bunch of older Andersen windows in my house that I needed parts for. I called Andersen and they told me exactly how old they were and what parts I needed. That applies to just about any product.


So they will have to get a bar code scanner.. but maybe by then Iphone model (55) will have an app for that... :laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter's got such bad luck with women that he's turned to dating products.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Peter's got such bad luck with women that he's turned to dating products.


Normally your jokes are totally lame, but that one was pretty good. :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> So they will have to get a bar code scanner.. but maybe by then Iphone model (55) will have an app for that... :laughing:


It's easy, all you have to do is call customer service. :whistling2:


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I believe it says 2C *#19.* Interesting. Where'd you find this?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

cguillas said:


> It's still good, innit?


probably better.....

~CS~


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

Vintage Sounds said:


> I believe it says 2C #19. Interesting. Where'd you find this?


In my basement!


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

B4T said:


> So they will have to get a bar code scanner.. but maybe by then Iphone model (55) will have an app for that... :laughing:



I use barcode scanners all the time on my Android phone [I'm sure similar is available for iPhone]:









*Barcode Scanner* by *ZXing Team*









*RedLaser Barcode & QR Scanner*










*Price Check by Amazon


*The future is here! :thumbsup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Celtic said:


> The future is here! :thumbsup:



_He has a beeper. _


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

BBQ said:


> _He has a beeper. _


Gaslights in the home too?

:laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Celtic said:


> Gaslights in the home too?
> 
> :laughing:


Whale oil lamps.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Whale oil lamps.












Family vacation circa 2012


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Celtic said:


> Family vacation circa 2012


National lampoons Victorian vacation.


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

Celtic said:


> Gaslights in the home too?
> 
> :laughing:


There's a room in our home painted as if you were inside a medieval castle. If there were any way to put gas fired torches in place of wall sconces, I would do it.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Speaking of gas lights and whale oil lamps, I stumbled onto this as I was reading the morning news:
Last of the gas lamp tenders: PSE&G employee minds a small flock


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Celtic said:


> Speaking of gas lights and whale oil lamps, I stumbled onto this as I was reading the morning news:
> Last of the gas lamp tenders: PSE&G employee minds a small flock


Awesome article... No gas lights around me but up in mansfield pa(tioga county) were the huntin cabin is the town has gas lights!


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

denny3992 said:


> Awesome article... No gas lights around me but up in mansfield pa(tioga county) were the huntin cabin is the town has gas lights!



I've been through/worked in some of those towns in Essex Co., NJ....the lights do look really cool ...especially of a cool crisp autumn night....leaves on the trees all changing colors...little mist in the air :thumbsup:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Celtic said:


> I use barcode scanners all the time on my Android phone [I'm sure similar is available for iPhone]:
> 
> Barcode Scanner by ZXing Team
> 
> ...


Red Laser for the IPhone.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> Red Laser for the IPhone.


Red Laser for the IPhone


----------

